# Metal Door Frame with pre-welded hinges help



## NotSoHandy52 (Dec 18, 2011)

I recently moved into an apartment where the front door is leaning because the top hinge is broken.

I have never come across this before but it appears that the door is attached to a metal frame that the hinges apparently have been pre-welded into the frame, as there are no screws or anything for me to remove the hinge from the frame side, I'm assuming as a security measure.  The apartment complex was built in the 60's which I believe is how old the frame/door is.

Is there any possible way this hinge could be repaired/replaced by doing it myself aside from cutting and welding a new hinge on? What type of repairman should I call for professional work, all of my searches are generally coming up for garage door repairs?  Or will I just have to get the landlord to replace the entire frame?  Which would be my last resort. Thank you in advance for the replies.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2011)

NSH,  to _House Repair Talk_!

Can you post a pic of the door and hinge?


----------



## kok328 (Dec 18, 2011)

When living in an apartment; I ususally call the landlord, rental office or maintenance team for repairs.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 18, 2011)

Calling the landlord should be your first, not your last, resort.  He may not like the look or performance of any repairs you make, and decide to have it all ripped out and redone (all at your expense of course, since you didn't get his blessings first).


----------



## njglass (Dec 20, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> Calling the landlord should be your first, not your last, resort.  He may not like the look or performance of any repairs you make, and decide to have it all ripped out and redone (all at your expense of course, since you didn't get his blessings first).



I totally agree, your landlord should be making these decisions. On the other hand if YOU damaged the door you may want to a hire a pro before your landlord sees! There really isn't much you can do aside from cutting the hinges or the entire frame out. I'm assuming this frame is set in masonry?


----------

